# My seedlings are so pretty!



## Shannon

In an attempt to garden neater, I'm going to try more vertical gardening with cherry and indeterminate tomatoes I'm planting lots of them this season. They are the most popular item in my garden and the colors and flavors blow me away.

This year's lovelies include 
Cherry
Tomatoberry
Aunt Rubyâ€™s German Cherry
Green Envy
Yellow Currant
Chocolate Cherry
Riesentraube
Italian Ice
Dancing with Smurfs
Black Pearl
Yellow Pear
Orange Paruche
Blue Pitts

Indeterminate
Aunt Ruby German Green
Green Zebra
Golden Boy
Red Lightning
Japanese Black Trifele
Indigo Rose
Paul Robeson Black
Black Krim
Cherokee Purple
Fantome du Laos
White Tomesol
Red Zebra
White Queen
Black From Tula
and a handful of plants I ordered from ChilePlants.com (can't remember what they are)


----------



## Tammy

very nice!!


----------



## Beruriah

They are very pretty! Here's hoping for nice, warm weather so they can go outside soon!


----------



## Shannon

Mother Nature is throwing a fit in Illinois right now! Floods and snow flurries. My seedlings are getting so big and they want to go outside and grow. Let's pray for sunshine and heat in Illinois please and thank you!


----------

